# Potlid shard Help Trog? GACDIG?



## Dabeel (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi guys,
 It's possible I posted this before but I don't remember getting any replies.
 I found this shard of what appears to be a potlid.
 Do any of you know what this was...any help appreciated.

 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey Doug,

 That looks like a very well mannered cow. I don't see it Amongst these Lids.

 I think you missed Potlids by 9 floors... [8D]


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks, that's the same page that I found on Google. 
 That's why I posted to see if David(Trog) or SAbottles knows it

 Cheers,
 Doug


----------



## towhead (Jan 11, 2013)

Maybe that's not a cow...kinda looks like a Buffalo too....Julie


----------



## GACDIG (Jan 16, 2013)

I have not seen a cow like that on any of the UK lids I've collected or seen. Could be the side of a crock or jug.


----------



## luckiest (Jan 16, 2013)

Maybe an advertising plate?  nice transfer!


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the guesses.....looks like it will truly remain an unknown. I just thought potlid because of what you can see of the lettering looks very similar to potlid lettering style and placement.

 Oh well..thanks anyway


 Doug


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey Doug,

 I'm wondering if that cow might be a Scottish Highland...


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 16, 2013)

This shard is really bothering me, I know I've seen the intact item before, perhaps posted on the forum a while ago.

 I may be dreaming it up, but I thought there was a discussion or comments about the strikingly anthropomorphic nature of the Cow's teeth and subdued smile.


----------



## epackage (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm thinking it's a potlid for a Beef Marrow jar, if that helps move this along...[]


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 17, 2013)

Dabeel, thanks for thinking of me, but other than agreeing that it's a very friendly looking animal (considering it's going to be slaughtered for whatever goes into the pot !!), I can't give any more info.


----------

